# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  نحوه ایجاد ارتباط بین دو پایگاه داده از طریق لینک سرور در دو ویندوز مجازی

## ronak_68

با سلام
من دارم روی پایگاه داده توزیع شده کار میکنم.ابتدا با VmWear یک ماشین مجازی ایجاد کردم  بعد دو تا ویندوز سرور درونش ایجاد کردم کار شبکه اش رو هم انجام دادم همدیگر رو هم میشناسن.روی هر 2تا سرور پایگاه داده هایی ایجاد کردم حالا میخوام با استفاده از link server یا هر طور دیگه ای که بشه ارتباط رو برقرار کنم لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی فوری کمک نیاز دارم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
ببینید برای linked Server یا replication شما باید ارتباط با سرور رو داشته باشید
سعی کنید از طریق Odbc به SQL Server دوم متصل بشید ببینید مشکلتون حل میشه یانه.اگر تونستید وصل بشید راه اندازی Linked Server کاری نداره فقط باید یک userName,Password براش تنظیم کنید که میتونید از همون نام sa استفاده کنید.

----------

